# Windows 10 stopped booting



## dee4u2nv (Nov 27, 2015)

Two weeks ago I purchased an ASUS M32CD PC Desktop with Windows 10 Home 64bit pre-installed, and now all of a sudden it's not booting.

When I set up my pc for the first time after I bought it, I mistakenly agreed to participate in Windows Insider Program, and shortly after setting my pc up, Windows Update automatically downloaded and installed a newer Windows 10 build which took about 4 hours to complete.

Since everything was still working great after the new build, and I had the option of going back to my previous build through recovery settings within 30 days, I decided to test it for a bit. Last night I decided I wanted to go back to the build which came pre-installed on my pc, and when I clicked on it via the recovery section, it said the files needed to revert back had been deleted and that I could not go back to previous build. So I decided to just Reset my PC instead. It gave me the option of keeping my files and settings or deleting all files and settings and reinstalling Windows. I chose the latter. It went to a blue screen that said Resetting your PC, and once it got to 2% complete, it abruptly ended and said there was a problem resetting my PC. I tried it one more time, and at 2% it again ended and said there was a problem resetting my pc, and I was given the option of going into advanced recovery.


From there I chose to continue to Windows 10, but it would not load anything. Since then I have tried to use the Windows Repair function, but it doesn't repair anything, and I tried entering Safe Mode but everytime I chose Safe Mode it was just a blank black screen. 

I know what may have caused all this, but not with 100% certainty. I have a portable cleaning app on my pc called Advanced System Care. It was in a folder among other portable apps and programs that I had stored on a USB flash drive. I transfered the folder and all it's contents to my new pc. But even though I never actually ran the ASC program on my new pc, I received a notification from from the app telling me it had just cleaned so many MB's of junk and stuff on the pc. So maybe when it cleaned the junk it also cleared the files that allowed me to revert back to previous Windows version, but I don't know for sure since I can't get into my pc now to check the logs.

I was thinking I may have to install a fresh copy of Windows 10, but I know that during installation it prompts the user to enter the product key and I don't even know what my product key is? 

Please help me, what can I do?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I regret to be the bearer of bad news but the issue is not in doubt
The cause of the problem is or was


> I know what may have caused all this, but not with 100% certainty. I have a portable cleaning app on my pc called Advanced System Care


This and all others of the same ilk are garbage and best left where they are - not on your computer
The junk it found is ONLY junk as fat as that program is concerned and as you have found out to your cost and inconvenience
that so called junk very likely included the previous system files

It also very likely included vital system files for the smooth running of the computer and registry entries which the program deemed were no loner required
As is often the case - they were required by Windows.

I presume the ASC is IOBit and it is IMHO - very near the top of the ladder for its ability to ruin your computer

That all said when you reply - please confirm that the computer has a dvd drive and you have writeable dvds or it has a usb drive and you have a usb flash pen
I presume you did NOT make when you received the computer a system image and recovery drive


----------



## dee4u2nv (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank you for your reply, and I will never use a cleaner again. Yes I have a DVD drive and I have a USB drive as well. No I didn't make a recovery disk, but I certainly intend to once I get my pc back up and running. I used my old pc to download Windows Media Creation tool, and it downloaded Windows 10 to my USB drive. I tinkered around in my BIOS earlier and I found how to set my USB drive as the one that boots. I restarted my pc and the USB loaded fine with the Windows 10 installation option. I didn't install it yet though because I have never done that before and I'm worried about messing something up during installation. With a little guidance though I'm sure I can do it....I'm great at following instructions now matter how hard it is. Is it easy to install without messing something up? When it goes to the "Where do you want to install Windows" section, here are the options: 

Drive 0 Partition 1: System. 
Size 100MB 
Type:System

Drive 0 Partition 2: 
Size 16MB 
Type: MSR (Reserved) 

Drive 0 Partition 3: Windows 
Size 150GB
Type: Primary

Drive 0 Partion 4: Windows Re Tools
Size 500MB
Type: Recovery

Drive 0 Partition 5: Data
Size 1712.4GB
Type: Primary


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do you have on that computer any installed programs that either came with it, other than free trials OR that you have purchased since
For instance a Microsoft Office program.

Do you have personal data files such as your docs pics music etc that you need to secure

If you do go first to repair your computer from the usb installation or from windows - power button - click - hold shift click restart and then on menu choose advanced options - etc then cmd prompt


then at cmd prompt
type
notepad.exe

when notepad opens leave file name blank
select all files - under file type
leave encoding as is
use left pane of notepad to select you user account
then expand to your data
then right click use end to menu
to copy to another flash drive

If we cannot after this repair what you have then you will have to do a clean install I will guide you
HOWEVER YOU WILL lose your installed programs and data

Hence the back up of data by notepad.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If I remember correctly, the sequence of events is: 
It will copy and extract files to the HD
Then it will reboot and work to complete the install
Then it reboots and asks you for your chosen account name and password 
Then it asks you how you want your pivacy settings
Then it continues to setup your desktop and then you're in your account signed in.


----------



## dee4u2nv (Nov 27, 2015)

I am painfully slow, I'm so sorry, I'm juggling many things at once. No theres nothing I need to keep. Most of the software that came pre-installed is probably stuff I would never have a use for anyway. I really just want it for PC gaming. I intend now to use it strictly for gaming and using my other PC as my main pc, so I can do fresh install. Will it automatically change the boot sequence so I don't have to manually enter bios afterwards?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

After copying files, a reboot will occur. At this point, the PC should ask you to press any key to boot off the DVD, just don't touch the keyboard and it will proceed to the next boot device, which is your hard drive.


----------



## dee4u2nv (Nov 27, 2015)

lunarlander said:


> After copying files, a reboot will occur. At this point, the PC should ask you to press any key to boot off the DVD, just don't touch the keyboard and it will proceed to the next boot device, which is your hard drive.


So then I just go ahead and install it in Partion 3? And also, since I'm reinstalling Windows on the same machine with the same hardware that Windows was activated on in the beginning, I can just skip the part that asks me to enter the product key?

Update* I have already begun the installation process and I will let you know how it went when it's complete


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That is not what I would have recommended
I have deleted my post as I would not wish to confuse with my recommendations, now you have followed those of my colleague *lunarlander*

and are already proceeding
I suspect you will have problems
I hope I am wrong

Please do not take that as meaning that I am suggesting the method you are following is WRONG
There are many ways of installing Windows. It is to some extent a matter of which you prefer and which is best for the system you have


----------



## dee4u2nv (Nov 27, 2015)

Macboatmaster said:


> That is not what I would have recommended
> I have deleted my post as I would not wish to confuse with my recommendations, now you have followed those of my colleague *lunarlander*
> 
> and are already proceeding
> ...


Ok Windows is completely installed now and everything seems to be working great and my pc is booting great on its own. By the way, thank you friend for all the time you devoted to my problem and for all your help and quick replies.

Anyway, I chose Partition 3 aka C Drive because that is where Asus had installed Windows when I purchased the PC. I wish I had have waited for your suggestion before I went ahead and installed to that partition. What would you have recommended?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*If it is OK that is great*
When I posted my 4 at 9.48pm your edit of 3 with the partitions was not of course available to me
as you included those in your later edit


> Last edited: Yesterday at 9:57 PM


The reason I would have gone down a different route is there is absolutely no way of knowing what if ANY damage was done to the files on the other partitions
by ASC

Send me a screenshot of disk management
that is control panel
admin tools
computer management
disk management

or right click Microsoft flag left of taskbar on desktop and click disk management
then with that window open click the prnt screen key
open paint and click paste
when the image appears I need the view of the top and bottom main window
the lower window will show
disk0 and its partitions
followed by
disk1 and its partitions

I thought according to Asus that the computer came with an SSD drive but it appears from your post 3 the Asus link is wrong

With image in paint click file and save as
save to desktop
on reply click
the upload a file button
browse to the saved file and attach as a thumbnail

The having looked at that I will advise you on how to ensure you have an easier means of recovery should something similar occur again


----------



## dee4u2nv (Nov 27, 2015)

You're right there is no SSD on this machine, just a SATA 2TB HDD. Heres the photo you requested. I would be willing to reinstall Windows again using your install method if you think that's what I should do.

It's worth noting that I also have Aomei Partition Assistant Pro, and with proper guidance I could create all the right partitions needed for a safer installation if you think that's best....I would even go so far as to grant you remote access to my pc if you thought that would be better. 

Whatever you suggest I do, I trust you completely because you seem to know what you're talking about.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*1*.


> I would even go so far as to grant you remote access to my pc if you thought that would be better.


Very trusting of you , but that is not allowed on this site as all help must be in the forums

*2*. If all is OK and everything is working then my advice is to leave it as is.

*3*. There are a couple of procedures I would recommend to you
A. Keep an eye on the space available on the partition lettered C you have 101GB of free space, that is ample at present, but you must always maintain at the very least 15GB of free space - 10% of the total capacity
Therefore although you said you will use this computer only for gaming, if you do store pics, music and docs, then pics and video storage can fill up that 101GB very easily
Store those on the partition lettered D

In respect of data yet to be installed please see this
http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/23790-storage-save-locations-change-windows-10-a.html

where you can see that you can also set it to install apps on that partition lettered D

In respect of the existing data by moving the files in your user account - pics, docs, etc to that location
please see screenshot








DO NOT MOVE THE USER ACCOUNT FOLDER to the D drive, mayhem will result
You are only dealing with the files in the personal data folders

B. I know I mentioned ASC but my strong advice is not to use any third party maintenance tools
Disk defrag programs, registry cleaners and that includes CCleaner- should NOT be used on Windows 10.

The choice of Antivirus is yours of course. The advantage of the included Windows Defender, that cannot be said of most if not all of the third party products - is that its compatibility with Windows 10 and all of its systems and updates is beyond doubt.
You will read many reports and indeed see topics on this site where it has been commented on that its protection against infection is not as good as many third party products
Whether that true or not, I do not know.
I use it on my 8.1 and support it with a free scan with Malwarebytes - the free version is scan on demand only and does not offer protection.
As I said the choice must be yours but there is no doubt that many of the third party AV programs have shown problems with Windows 8 onwards
Free malwarebytes
https://www.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/

when you click the download, you are invited to enter your email you do NOT need to do so the download will appear
If you go down this route ensure you opt out in the installation process of the offer of the free trial.

That opting out is an example of what you should always check when downloading anything
Many downloads and updates have automatic installs of toolbars, and indeed browsers.
For instance Adobe updates offer Chrome and the google search bar as here
https://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/

Only for example purposes do not install it

That is often the problem with the free software offers from the likes of
http://en.softonic.com/
this example selected only at random - there are many others and you will usually acquire an unwanted toolbar, browser add-on, adware, spyware or on some sites such as P2P actual malware.

C. I would strongly recommend to you an external hard drive and on that drive a system image of the whole of your computer
that together with the use of the install media that you now have and the recovery drive created on a small flash pen - will enable you to recover to the image
without facing the situation you had here.
Of course if you have another computer the external drive can be used to produce the same backup protection on that as well

Here is the brief explanation of how to proceed
Control Panel
File History
System image lower left corner
then the system will automatically see the attached usb external drive
as you have only the one hard drive it will make an image of all on the drive
http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/5495-system-image-create-windows-10-a.html

then control panel
recovery
recovery drive on a usb pen
not absolutely necessary as you can use the install media you have but useful if you have a small capacity flash drive that you can spare - it will delete all on the drive and you cannot use it for anything else
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/create-a-recovery-drive

Re the recovery partition mention on the link - from what I have seen up to now I do not think that Asus has a recovery partition installed by Asus to go back to as sold
That is NOT the recovery partition 500MB shown on your image, that partition is what enables recovery using an image etc.

You will easily establish if you have such partition installed by Asus once you make the recovery USB as on the link above

*4*. Do not forget that the image is only going back to how it was when the image was made
Therefore you still need a backup of important data and if there are major changes a new image
The personal data can be backed up separate to the image by using simple copy and paste and then restored AFTER the image, or it can be done using File History to the external drive

*5.* Finally if you decide to adopt this procedure and need any further help do not hesitate to ask

You mentioned the partition wizard
You did not need to buy it, there are many free tools that you could use
and in its most basic form Windows has it built in.
HOWEVER never but never change partitioning without the means to recover - eg the above explained image etc. 
http://www.disk-partition.com/safely-partition.html
as indeed AOMEI say.
If at anytime you believe you need to change partition size I recommend you ask for advice before doing so
If you try and change or move , the EFI system partition or the recovery partition you will have MAJOR problems

*Good luck with it and pleased to have helped*


----------

